
Add every new Scaphold.io user to a mailchimp email list using Zapier - rohit-ravikoti
https://medium.com/@rohit_67628/add-every-new-scaphold-io-user-to-a-mailchimp-email-list-using-zapier-9b9a97b98bf3#.xuulv3ycu
======
vning93
This is a wonderful resource! Custom logic is an important part of so many
apps. We'd love to be able to share this on Scaphold's Community Page so other
folks can benefit from it.
([https://scaphold.io/community](https://scaphold.io/community))

~~~
rohit-ravikoti
Go for it!

